
Digital Astronomy with Cellular Automata - speleo
https://kylehovey.github.io/blog/automata-nebula
======
odomojuli
Slightly relevant, possible spoilers:

SPOILERS BELOW: Here is some lore on the Destiny universe.
[https://i.imgur.com/Nank6YH.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/Nank6YH.jpg)

